

Google Is Using Ancient Obsolete Technology, Says Engineer Who Just Quit - iqster
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-is-using-ancient-obsolete-technology-says-engineer-who-just-quit-2011-6

======
bediger
Google isn't using the buzzword-compliant technology under the covers. Big
deal - it still works, doesn't it? If you just skip from buzzword-compliance
to buzzword-compliance, you never fix the underlying problems.

Also, according to Andy Ozment, there's only a finite number of bugs in any
given software package: <http://www.usenix.org/events/sec06/tech/ozment.html>
From that viewpoint, using "old" software might actually have some major
benefits.

